# Another Race in Romania



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Morning Guys & Gals

Last week Lucian was at yet another 1/4 Mile Drag Event with his SVM converted GTR.

There were alot of big boys out to play, Greek Tuner "Exelisys Bought there Pulsar & Alpha 12 R35 GTR."

SVM R35 GTR Lucian = One of the 3 times achieved under 10 secs on the day.

1st place on our group
3th fastest car of the event
3th place on super finals

Below a statement Amar received from Lucian 

"Condition of the track very very gripy 38 celsius outside, Very hot, car was so hot you could not put your hand on it."



















Porsche 911 Turbo (Best Time was 10.1, Car has been highly modified)



















Exelisys R35 Alpha 12 (this car has Potential to be very quick!)

Best time it managed on the Day was 10.1




























Lucian's GTR managed a 9.9 beating the Alpha 12 on the day



















Love the older GTR's 




























Nissan Pulsar .....Very Fast car managed a 8.88 on the day :thumbsup:










Some Late evening shots




















*Many thanks To Lucian & Crew for there passion & for pushing the SVM Flag in Europe !

Regards KK & Team*


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

8.88 pulsar!! Lol


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Rich001 said:


> 8.88 pulsar!! Lol


+1.....

Cracking time again for Lucian...:thumbsup:


----------

